# Need a specific plow mount for my Honda



## Crusherfied (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi, I am needing the Moose Industries RM3 (Rapid Mount) plow mount for my 2008 Honda Rubicon. I have the plow and plow frame, just not the mount. It is a front tube push type mount. It bolts to the front skidplate just under the winch. Moose no longer offers these mounts as they have made the next generation of plow systems. So I will have to find a used one or some New Old Stock. PM me if you can help. Thanks.


----------

